

Great at phone interviews, horrible at in-person interviews - bayesiandataman

I&#x27;ve been interviewing at various startups in NYC for the past 8 months and have yet to get an offer. I&#x27;m trying to figure out what exactly I&#x27;m doing wrong.<p>I generally get great feedback during interviews and technical screenings via the phone, but when it comes to meeting in-person I feel like I&#x27;m doing something majorly wrong.<p>I&#x27;m generally a very introverted person and I&#x27;m assuming my anxiety becomes apparent when I first meet people. Considering that culture fit is so important in the startup world, I&#x27;m worried that I won&#x27;t be able to find a job in a startup because of it.<p>I&#x27;ve only worked in larger organizations before so culture fit wasn&#x27;t as important. Does anyone have any advice or similar experiences?
======
dariopy
How about you team with someone you get along, and start something on your
own?

